# Phantasm cuda



## thundercat

This build is from the movie PHANTASM. I have been watching Graveyard Carz and saw they were building a PHANTASM CUDA and thought "I HAVE GOT TO BUILD ONE OF THEM". So here it is.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero

Shweeeet build! I like! Bravo!

Sincerely,
MBZ.


----------



## jrsautografx

Very nice. That is one of my favorite Cudas.


----------



## Gemini1999

I love the early Cudas! I've been watching Graveyard Carz as well, so I did some following up on the car that was used in Phantasm. Your car looks spot on, but I'm a bit confused why the car being done by Mark Worman has a vinyl top, etc.:










I know that Mark likes to stick to factory stock, so maybe this is his intepretation of the car used in the film.


----------



## thundercat

Gemini1999 said:


> I love the early Cudas! I've been watching Graveyard Carz as well, so I did some following up on the car that was used in Phantasm. Your car looks spot on, but I'm a bit confused why the car being done by Mark Worman has a vinyl top, etc.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Mark likes to stick to factory stock, so maybe this is his intepretation of the car used in the film.


I was wondering the same thing GEMINI. They even watched the movie while filming the show and didn't say anything about that.


----------



## MightyMax

The only thing missing is a middle aged, balding ice cream man and a flying silver sphere!
Did they really wreck the car in I want to say Phantasm II? I cringed more at that scene than the sphere drilling for oil..... 

max


----------



## thundercat

MightyMax said:


> The only thing missing is a middle aged, balding ice cream man and a flying silver sphere!
> Did they really wreck the car in I want to say Phantasm II? I cringed more at that scene than the sphere drilling for oil.....
> 
> max


I have the first 3 movies, and yes, they wrecked it in II. In PHANTASM 3 I think they used either a 69 or 70 Cuda. That thing is bad as hell too.


----------



## zombie1

Hiya, is there anychance you would sell this or be able to make another if paid? My boyfriend is a huge phantasm fan and ive been trying to get him the car for ages. I dont think id even know where to start trying to build one myself. It would make his year  x


----------



## thundercat

zombie1 said:


> Hiya, is there anychance you would sell this or be able to make another if paid? My boyfriend is a huge phantasm fan and ive been trying to get him the car for ages. I dont think id even know where to start trying to build one myself. It would make his year  x


I'm guessing he watched the finishing of the tribute PHANTASM car on Grave Yard Carz Tuesday. I have 2 NASCAR models my hobby shop is waiting for, then I can get to it. How soon do you need it?


----------



## JimW

I thought the car had an aftermarket moon roof of sort? Seem to remember them popping out the top to shoot or am I just imagining that?


----------



## Barracuda68

Man that's cool, Great work TC


----------



## thundercat

JimW said:


> I thought the car had an aftermarket moon roof of sort? Seem to remember them popping out the top to shoot or am I just imagining that?


That was only in the second movie. If you watch the scene in the first movie when the Cuda pulls up in front the bar, there's no moon roof. Good question though.


----------



## whiskeyrat

Nice looking Cuda! Good to see more Mopars on this forum. Great job!


----------



## thundercat

Thanks guys.


----------



## DCH10664

Phantastic looking 'Cuda !! Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------

